# Canon releases new security firmware updates for more cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 22, 2019)

> Canon has added security firmware updates for the following 11 cameras.
> 
> Canon EOS 6D
> Canon EOS 6D Mark II
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 22, 2019)

Good to see Canon addressing the issue. PTP is a standard protocol many other cameras across multiple brands are using it I just hope all camera makers provide updates to their respective products.


----------



## PFloyd (Nov 22, 2019)

FYI - The 80D is listed in this post as one of the cameras with newly-released firmware, but the latest 80D firmware shown on the Canon website is v1.03 dated August 6th, and I've had firmware v1.03 installed on my 80D since it was released back in August.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 22, 2019)

I know what I am doing when I get home tonight.........


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 23, 2019)

Just checked Canon USA for the 7D mk II and they still have 1.1.2 only.


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 23, 2019)

You have to go to product advisories to find it.


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 23, 2019)

And it sent me to the downloads page which does not have the update available yet.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Nov 23, 2019)

went there and i


2n10 said:


> You have to go to product advisories to find it.


t tells me of 1.1.3 but the dowload goes into a loop and takes me back to firmware page. can not download. anyone else get the update for the 7D MK II?


----------



## Ray-uk (Nov 23, 2019)

v 1.1.3 for 7D MkII is available from Canon Europe.


----------



## Kit. (Nov 23, 2019)

I think it's only relevant for 7D MkII when you use a WiFi adapter in the SD card slot. Do you?


----------



## Ray-uk (Nov 23, 2019)

Kit. said:


> I think it's only relevant for 7D MkII when you use a WiFi adapter in the SD card slot. Do you?


Apparently the security problem can also arise if you connect the camera via a cable to a PC.


----------



## strathmore9 (Nov 23, 2019)

I thought the 77D was affected but it's not listed in the line up as available nor pending.


----------



## Kit. (Nov 23, 2019)

Ray-uk said:


> Apparently the security problem can also arise if you connect the camera via a cable to a PC.


Apparently, Canon only issues the firmware update for cameras with WiFi/Ethernet capabilities (either built-in or available as an add-on hardware).

A cable (USB) connection to an infected PC is probably considered a risk not mitigated by these updates.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Nov 23, 2019)

ronaldbyram said:


> went there and i
> 
> t tells me of 1.1.3 but the dowload goes into a loop and takes me back to firmware page. can not download. anyone else get the update for the 7D MK II?


I tried again this saturday moring and no luck. I called Canon support and they hasve same issue. Tech is opening a problem ticket for Monday resolve.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 23, 2019)

ronaldbyram said:


> I tried again this saturday moring and no luck. I called Canon support and they hasve same issue. Tech is opening a problem ticket for Monday resolve.


I just downloaded it from the Canadian website


----------



## ronaldbyram (Nov 23, 2019)

what site is that?


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 23, 2019)

ronaldbyram said:


> what site is that?



The link below should take you to the Canon Canada support page for the 7DII, the first item in the menu is the new 7DII firmware







Canon Canada Support







canoncanada.custhelp.com


----------



## herion (Nov 24, 2019)

V1.13 for the 70D was on the Canon Canada site - the US site still seems to be missing the updates.


----------



## magarity (Nov 25, 2019)

How bizarre that the firmware download selector insists you pick a PC operating system to download camera firmware. Dear Canon, the firmware on the camera is independent of the user's computer. Perhaps you were thinking of some utility software for PC vs using the camera's built in ability?


----------



## magarity (Nov 25, 2019)

strathmore9 said:


> I thought the 77D was affected but it's not listed in the line up as available nor pending.


Yes, every newer model is pending but the people who run the website and the people who program the new camera firmware versions don't seem to talk to each other much.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 25, 2019)

magarity said:


> How bizarre that the firmware download selector insists you pick a PC operating system to download camera firmware. Dear Canon, the firmware on the camera is independent of the user's computer. Perhaps you were thinking of some utility software for PC vs using the camera's built in ability?



It's strange they go through the trouble of making a zip and a dmg when the zip extracts just fine on MacOS. The cynic in me suggest they did this to cut down on support questions since the instructions will only list steps for your OS.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Nov 26, 2019)

I just checked again from CANON USA site. still NO USA Canon download. links broken. Called support and the tech said he is opening anotehr ticket with engineering about broken links


----------



## nickditoro (Nov 26, 2019)

magarity said:


> How bizarre that the firmware download selector insists you pick a PC operating system to download camera firmware. Dear Canon, the firmware on the camera is independent of the user's computer. Perhaps you were thinking of some utility software for PC vs using the camera's built in ability?


magarity, the computer's OS is required because the zip file needs to be installed, which then unpacks the firmware and a PDF.


----------



## magarity (Nov 26, 2019)

nickditoro said:


> magarity, the computer's OS is required because the zip file needs to be installed, which then unpacks the firmware and a PDF.


OK, except macOS, Windows, Linux, ChromeOS, Android, etc, etc, can all unzip zips, view PDFs, and copy firmware files to sd cards.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Nov 27, 2019)

YEAH!! the firmware updates are avail on canonusa.com


----------

